# Good deals with Haven



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

We've just gone through the calendar and booked a number of weekends.

Had a look at Haggerston Castle (Haven site) and managed to get a fully serviced pitch and passes etc for 2 nights for less than £30. That looks very good value to me for the weekend of 22/23 April.

Not everyone's cup of tea but no doubt my 6 yr old will love it!

Booked another at Seton Sands(not half as glamourous as it sounds, beleive me!), single night at £20.

Bagged a number of CC weekends, Kielder x 2, Yellowcraig at North Berwick, Blair Drummond for Easter and Oban Divers for later in the summer.

Leaving plenty of spare weekend for CL/CS's visits, looking forward to the weekend already!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *2point*. It's a shame you cannot book away from the busy periods. We had 2 x 4 days at £18 each holiday with Haven last year. :wink:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Only looking to do weekends, holiday entitlement only goes so far (36 days). 

I'll be checking back on the Haven site on a regular basis to see what late deals come up. 

Need to mix up the weekends a bit so Charlotte gets to meet other kids etc.

The range in Haven prices is shocking though, looked for a single Sat night in May - £62!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

2point you hav'nt got a link to haggerston booking info have you?..wouldn't mind some of that for £30..

Regards Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Try this *MandyandDave* >> HAVEN << :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, had a look nothing available at that price..fully booked


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Just checked - for the weekend of the 21's (th eone we have booked for) it is still showing 2 nights at £26


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We've booked two nights from the 21st on a super pitch for two nights!  

Regards Dave


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

See you there!


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> We've booked two nights from the 21st on a super pitch for two nights!


 8) That's another happy customer. Ten percent commission comes in handy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Good weekend, topped off with cracking weather on the Sunday.

Arrived around 1pm on the Friday, decent sized pitch within a stones throw of the shower block. Hooked up and watered from the on pitch tap within 20 minutes and out and about to explore the park. Pleasant site with plenty for the kids to do, a number of play areas/activities on top of the organised 'club' type. An onsite stables provides horse riding for riders of varying ability.

Saw M&D roll in later in the afternoon.

As you would expect there were loads of kids, ideal for our daughter who made a number of friends on arrival. 

M&D introduced themselves on Saturday afternoon as I was sunning myself reading up on the Loire. Cheers for the chat and info on where you've been in France! Hope you enjoyed the weekend.

Sunday was glorious, was going to stay on site all day (an extra £5 until 18:00) but decided to get out and about. Holy Island is a 10 minute drive away across the causeway, we were parked up in the ample sized car park by 10am and making our way to the sights. Alnwick Castle can be seen on the horizon.

Blue sky and warmish wind was perfect for a decent walk and pick along the beach, lovely lunch of Fish and Chips in the Ship Inn on the way back was well deserved and welcomed! A nice spot to walk around, sleepy little place.

Meandered back through East Lothian, stopped off in Berwick for a quick gander but daughter was calling for the beach. Parked up at the end of Marine Drive in North Berwick for a good while, quiet end of the beach with loads of rock pools to explore.

Back home around 18:00, MH will be washed tonight, I had some catching up to do with the Heineken Cup Rugby that was on my Sky+ over the weekend!

Recommend the site if you like a more lively affair.


----------

